# Reef Tank lighting



## Steve1505 (Feb 24, 2015)

Okay so I got a new light that was sold to me as an ever grow LED system.

However I had a question on what it's effectiveness is going to be. I'd like to keep a variety of sps and lps weighing more on sps eventually. 

As some may know I have a 30 gallon tank. The light measures 24" long and states it's spread to be 30". each led is rated for 3w and there are 40leds 

Packaging says 165w but I'm skeptical based on my calculations.


Is this light going to be sufficient sitting 8" off the water level for sps, or do I need to consider a second light or sell this and get a different light all together?

I was considering DIY but saw this and kind of jumped on it.

Thank you again in advance to everyone who chimes in.


----------



## Steve1505 (Feb 24, 2015)

Clearly posted in the wrong forum. Moved to equipment


----------



## mattymac (Dec 15, 2012)

Only a PAR meter will give you the answer. OR try and see....


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

hey Steve I thought you had one light already and got a second one? what happened to your original evergrow that was on a timer?

if it is 40 led bulbs then its 120 watts max but are likely to be driven at a lower level. Yes you can still do SPS with it. For SPS I'd keep it to 24" coverage max, and then only keep the SPS right below the light and way high up.


----------



## Steve1505 (Feb 24, 2015)

Bayinaung said:


> hey Steve I thought you had one light already and got a second one? what happened to your original evergrow that was on a timer?
> 
> if it is 40 led bulbs then its 120 watts max but are likely to be driven at a lower level. Yes you can still do SPS with it. For SPS I'd keep it to 24" coverage max, and then only keep the SPS right below the light and way high up.


Hey Bayinaung

I did have one light already this thread was posted incorrectly the same day you relied to the other one.  I was a rookie and made some rookie mistakes lol

It just got bumped because someone replied lol.

The only thing I'm waiting for is a hanging kit I bought to mount the lights.

How are your nems doing?


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

ah I see haha that's why I was confused. yeah my nems are ok. I am running alk at a lower level because I'm trying to grow sps and they don't seem to like the lower alkinity all that much. I got the new lights. I don't like them all that much. not as bright as I thought i'd be. send me a txt if you want to pick up a nem.

also let me know how your sps are doing with the lights.


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

Steve1505 said:


> Okay so I got a new light that was sold to me as an ever grow LED system.
> 
> However I had a question on what it's effectiveness is going to be. I'd like to keep a variety of sps and lps weighing more on sps eventually.
> 
> ...


I believe the lighting you have is very popular and well known in Reef Central not as Evergrow, but as "*Photon*" (16", 24", 36", 48") marketed by *Reef Breeders* I think based in in the US (Logan).

If you do a search for those keywords you will find everything there is to know about these LEDs. Hope this helps.


----------

